# cool pic



## jme_jett (Jul 14, 2005)

i thought i would share this cool pic i found!


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats quite a display case..........


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like a really big refrigerator to me.

 ~~Tom


----------



## madman (Sep 19, 2005)

very interesting  im thirsty   lol mike


----------



## Pettydigger (Sep 19, 2005)

mmmmm...........beer good.[]


----------

